# Emile, you left us too soon and left your brother behind =(.



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

I feel sick right now. I woke up and found Emile asleep, only he'd gone to sleep and not waken up. They would be allegedly a year and a half, based on what the old owner said. Emile was the more social and outgoing of the two both with other rats and with humans. Just the other day he came up looking for his daily "hand out" (tiny slice of almond, from the "meat" part, not the center or shell). They old home told us they bought them at Petsmart, and Ratticus I knew had bad genetics based on his extreme shyness since he was just a baby (I've read time and time again this is extremely common in baby "feeder" rats and pet store rats). But I was expecting I'd probably get at least another year out of them. My fiance's rats were oops litter rats, and they are still going strong a year and a half later. Emile saw an exotics veterinarian less than four months ago and he was deemed healthy. He had no outward symptoms or signs of being sick. He was depressed for a few days after Helios passed, eating less, but then he bounced back and was eating and drinking normally again, coming out without encouragement, running up to the front of the cage for treats. 

Emile was the "back bone" of the two. Ratticus came up to me this morning for a treat though, so at least he's not as afraid as he once was. But now I have to decide what to do with him. I cannot find any veterinarians even remotely close who are extremely experienced with rat neuters. Spayed females don't even seem to exist around here, even the one rescue (who never replied back, over nine months ago when I was trying to find a buddy for Helios) two and half hours away that does sometimes get in "fixed" rats never seems to have any.

I have no idea what to do now, I'm so distraught. Now I have to decide what to do with his brother. I cannot find any veterinarians even remotely close who are extremely experienced with rat neuters. Spayed females don't even seem to exist around here, even the one rescue (who never replied back, over nine months ago when I was trying to find a buddy for Helios) two and half hours away that does sometimes get in "fixed" rats never seems to have any. I have no idea how he would react to two baby males, my fiance says he wouldn't do it because Ratticus can be a butt to other rats (territorial) but once the dominance was settled with Helios he left the old man alone (although he'd have his spats with his brother for getting over-groomed and for dominance). I don't even want to think about more rats or taking an extreme risk getting one neutered (since as I said, I cannot find any really experienced veterinarians with rat neuters) right now.


----------



## alliepenguin (May 6, 2011)

Firstly, I'm so sorry for your loss. Hope is not gone though. Dominance fights WILL happen, but you will see LOTS of people tell you to do your introductions and make sure there is no actual blood. Your baby is going to need some support from other ratties. I'd definitely try introductions with the other boys. Just stay strong!


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you Allie. I don't have any other males currently; I got these guys as companions for a single elderly rat we adopted from a shelter. I honestly don't know how Ratticus would react to a pair of baby males. My fiance is afraid he'd pick on them, but I don't know considering his cagemate is gone, and as babies they wouldn't pose the threat an adult male would (Ratticus was really wary right off the bat of even the elderly male who was not dominant at all). I really wasn't expecting one to pass and leave the other since they were both the same age, deemed healthy by an exotics vet with no symptoms of being sick. I think it was most likely an issue with bad genetics (the first home did get them from a crappy chain store, and Ratticus was born fearful and shy) since there were no signs of illness, no weight loss. Either that, or the old home underestimated the age they were at when they were rehoming the boys.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. Don't totally rule out the possibility of two young boys, I have a cantankerous old female housed with two younger girls who, I'm pretty certain she hates but she still sleeps with them at the end of the day.


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you. I might have found someone re homing a pair of baby males, but I have to talk to my fiance about and that one first and also make sure the person is on the up and up.


----------

